# Framing Bulkhead with Steel Studs(Help)



## BasicBlaq (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi, 

I am looking to frame my bulkheads using the Bailey's Steel Studs and I was just wandering if any can advised me of the best way to frame the bulkheads. Most of the picture I see on the web show a wall on one side of the bulkhead and then they connect an angle stud to the wall. But as you can see from my picture below I don't believe I have enough room to frame a wall so I was thinking I would be able to do a U style frame. 

With the insulation up I have about 4 inches of space. But I know that you have to be 1inch 1/2half from the eternal wall and about 1 inch from wall. I don't think I would be able to do this so I will be building a wall underneath the bulkheads 

I will be using 1 5/8 steel tracks & 1 5/8 studs... Was also considering getting D700 Angle 1x2x10


Can someone please advise me what would be the best way to do this. 

http://s132.photobucket.com/albums/q18/BasicBlaq/ 

thx 
BB


----------



## Brik (Jan 16, 2007)

So, you are building soffits - That's what we call them here. I used wood to build mine. What you are saying is that you cant build your wall close enough to the insulation to be able to anchor that wall to the joists above and that it would be sort of floating. You are worried that it will not be able to support the soffit.

I think I would do what ever I could to build that wall up to the joists on the wall side of the duct. Even if it meant removing the insulation. You can re-insulate once the studs are up. You could also look into eps insulation behind the studs. It takes up less space per R value IIRC.

Once that wall is up, and secure, you then build out, under the duct, and up to the joists.


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

*Do not be fool by the insulation*

I know you probably have the similar situation with all new homes... which builder setup insulation all around the basement without studs ... this is done probably because of code requirement to get the permit for selling the house. but this is not the proper way... if you are thinking about finishing the basement or partially finish a little bit first. You need to tear down all the insulation... or the part you are renovating... when you see the bare concrete wall and ceiling joists... you are good to go... this is a quick job, always looks more scarely than it actually is.... but do it... otherwise, you will spent much more time like this challenge you are having by building the frame.... you tear down the insulation, build the frame, then put insulation back... this is the proper way to do it... and I did mine....

not to mentioned, the insulation and wall suppose to have a barrier according to code.... like some sort of paint... or paper membrane..etc...


----------



## BasicBlaq (Jan 17, 2007)

The problem I have is I thinking the spacing between the duct and the external wall are to close. even if I have down the insulation I believe I only have about 4 inch right now between the Soffits & Insulation..and I know I need to build 1 1/2 from the wall. So I'm assuming I need about 8 inch to build my wall 2inch from soffits and 2inch from wall. Do any of U know how much insulation is used to insulate the walls

thx
LB


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

What you facing is quite normal, wall is not always be able to reach the ceiling joists in this case it is just like a window in the top wall you are facing... but the same wall should be able to be firmed up by adjacent studs...etc. you should use wood studs rather than steel studs... steel studs offer no advantages to me and it is difficult to attach corner bead later on.... buy you can use steel plate on the other hand which is very handy.... anyway... it is kind of too complicated to talk in one message....


----------

